# Stomach bulge



## Moneishaa (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey my hedgehog is gonna be 3 soon. But suddenly today I noticed a bulge near his stomach. Does anyone know what it could mean ?? I don’t have access to a hedgehog veterinarian right now


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Could you attach a picture? If not, I would suggest giving a call to a vet and talking/doing a video call with them to determine what it is. How is your hedgehog's behavior? How old are they?


----------



## Moneishaa (Aug 27, 2018)

His appetite has been fine. But he can’t really walk properly so he drags his back left foot. And he leans on his right side while he eats. Usually every night he moves around a lot but last night he wasn’t much. I’m currently at the vet now but I’m not sure if they actually have experience with hedgehogs. Does anyone know what I should be expecting ? I’m really scared


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Get scans, or biopsy. Hedgehogs are prone to tumours and most the time lumps/bulges is a tumour especially given his age.

It might not be it could be something else, but a scan should be able to pick it up.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a male hedgehog that got a bulge in that exact same place. Not to scare you, but the vet claimed that it was cancer. The breeder said it could also have been an overextended testicle, but I would suggest getting it checked out soon by a knowledgeable vet  You are in my prayers!


----------



## Moneishaa (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey so we got it checked yesterday and the doctor said he has two lumps which are rapidly growing and they’re tumours. They’re not suggesting surgery cause they’re afraid he might either pick at the stitches or another lump might pop up. We are getting a second opinion from another vet tomorrow. Has anyone done surgery? What are your thoughts cause they said the aftermath may sometimes be bad for your hedgie ?? It’s either surgery or just letting it be. I don’t want him to be in pain. But for now he is still eating fine and moving when we take him out but at night he’s not active much 😞


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

My hedgehog recently got spayed and she did lick her stitches, but if the doctor did a good job, like putting glue on as well, they shouldn't come off. My hedgehog just had pain meds for 2 weeks and no wheel. She is back to full health now. The second opinion is good. Good luck!


----------

